# Cardinal Tetras Picky Eaters



## BarryH (24 Sep 2021)

A couple of months ago I added 8 Cardinal Tetras to one of my shrimp tanks but I'm finding they are very 'picky' eaters. I've tried Tetra Micro Crisps, Bug Bites and even bought a tub of the Dennerle Neon&Co booster food but they're still not really bothered. JBL's Nova Tabs stick on tablets are about the only things they seem to like but I'd like to give the a varied diet if I can.

Can anyone recommend something to try?


----------



## castle (24 Sep 2021)

I’ve only ever experienced cardinals that are quite voracious eaters. So, I’d be thinking something is not quite right but first I’d try some live food.

I’ve pretty much only ever fed Cardinals flake food, and live foods when I had access. Maybe 

Now is the time to go and get a scoop of mosquito larvae, maybe yours are wild caught and uninterested in something dry?


----------



## BarryH (24 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the reply, really appreciated.


----------



## mort (24 Sep 2021)

Are they nice and plump Barry? It could be that they are dining on the baby shrimplets and don't have much of an appetite left for anything else. All the cardinals I've kept have been ravenous unless intimidated by other fish where they can be shy but that not a problem with shrimp only.


----------



## BarryH (24 Sep 2021)

mort said:


> Are they nice and plump Barry? It could be that they are dining on the baby shrimplets and don't have much of an appetite left for anything else. All the cardinals I've kept have been ravenous unless intimidated by other fish where they can be shy but that not a problem with shrimp only.


Thanks for the reply Mort, really appreciated. I wouldn't say the Cardinals were nice and plump but I do take your suggestion. Not so many visible shrimplets about lately but they do have plenty of moss for cover and places to 'hide'.


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Sep 2021)

Id try live food and if they take that, try frozen daphnia or cyclops. If they take that you can probably slowly get them interested in dry foods


----------



## BarryH (25 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Id try live food and if they take that, try frozen daphnia or cyclops. If they take that you can probably slowly get them interested in dry foods


Thanks for the help, really appreciated.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Sep 2021)

Have you tried not feeding them for a few days!


----------



## Driftless (25 Sep 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Have you tried not feeding them for a few days!


That would likely result in even fewer shrimplets!  

If you have another tank I would move them and see how they do away from shrimplets.


----------



## MichaelJ (25 Sep 2021)

@BarryH  My Cardinals love this flake food. but also frozen daphnia and eat algae wafers alongside the shrimps, but seems to prefer the Omega flakes. Fortunately they are not showing any interest in my shrimplets - at least not when I am around the tank...   Most of my female Cardinals are huge btw.

Cheers,
Michael


----------

